# My Fair Lady



## macr0w (Jun 9, 2012)

I'm sure you saw my other post in the Schwinn section.

I just thought I would put up the before and after pics.

Before





After


----------



## Stingman (Jun 11, 2012)

That looks great! Nice job on clening it up!


----------



## MagicRat (Jun 12, 2012)

Thats a HONEY!


----------



## macr0w (Jun 16, 2012)

Thanks guys.

It's a cool bike.

I've been riding it around the neighborhood. 

It cruises


----------

